# Asking for opinion about CZ pistols



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 18, 2015)

Currently carry M&P Shield in .40 and want to go 9mm. Considering CZ P07 or 75D-PCR. 

Thoughts?


----------



## busdriver (Dec 18, 2015)

I have a P-09, very accurate pistol.  I'm completely incapable of leaving them alone, so I don't really remember what the stock trigger pull was like but a nice trigger job is a very easy DIY project.  Stock sights are pretty awful three dot affairs with glow in the dark paint, but no worse than stock Glock sights.  Dawson Precision makes very nice sights.

Down side is the trigger return spring on CZs.  They have a tendency to break, so if you go that route you'll want to add replacements into a periodic mx schedule.  Mine broke around 5k rounds, but I dry fire a lot, and was taking the spring out a lot screwing around with the trigger.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 19, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback, thinking I will pick up the PCR today.  Enjoyed reading this review on it too...

http://arnzenarms.com/reviews/...-joe/cz-75-d-pcr-9mm

Now I just have to learn how to break it down, appears to come apart differently than my Sigs or M&P's.

Then I need to add new grips, night sights, trigger...$$$


----------



## busdriver (Dec 19, 2015)

Didn't realize the PCR is just a compact alloy frame 75, may need to get another CZ!  I have a full sized Shadow as well, the 75 trigger is really, really nice once it's all tuned up.

Checkout Cajun Gun Works (best customer service of any company, ever) and CZ Custom (not actually affiliated with CZ-USA, but another great company).  Be careful, 75's are every bit as customizable as 1911s; thankfully it usually costs less and is easier to do yourself.

Don't go full retard on the trigger job right off the bat, unless you're like me and know full well that's what you're going to do anyway.  Otherwise, the short reset kit for 60 bucks and an hour or two with some 800 and 1200 grit sandpaper will give you a bad-ass trigger.  This thread over at benos (CZ Tuning 101 with Professor Atlas - CZ) is a solid reference.  

In any event, welcome to the world of CZ!  I have three, and now maybe soon a fourth.     Who am I kidding, alloy compact 75 sounds awesome.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 19, 2015)

I'll post up a pic of the basic model after I give it a range test this afternoon.  He also had a completely tricked out version for $1700...will snap a pic if he'll let me.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 19, 2015)

Well shit, I was all about buying a new Glock 19 in Jan/Feb, but now I'm liking the looks and reviews of that CZ P-09.


----------



## busdriver (Dec 19, 2015)

The P-09 is a little bigger than a Glock 17.  The grip is noticeably thinner however, and has a more "normal" angle.  The 19 round capacity is BS; you can squeeze that many in, but good luck reliably reloading it that way without slamming the mag home. 

Mine will shoot 1 inch groups at 25yds with the load it likes.  It's a very soft, flat shooting pistol.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 20, 2015)

Went with the PCR. Breakdown was surprisingly easy, and it felt good (on many levels) to be shooting a 9mm again. Great grouping at the range, though it was pulling left. Likely user error and lack of practice, than any issues with the gun. Very happy.

Already replaced the stock grips with a set of Compact Thin Aluminum Grips. Less bulk in the carry holster, and the sand paper like substance keeps that sucker tight in your hand. Night sights are next, then start playing with the trigger and hammer.


----------



## busdriver (Dec 20, 2015)

Grip tape works good on the front strap too.

Great looking pistol.


----------



## xGenoSiide (Dec 29, 2015)

Just going to throw this out there for those looking. While they don't have a huge selection, some of the deals are pretty good, especially todays deal.

www.cdnnsports.com

I have bought a couple guns off of them and their delivery is pretty quick.  Side note, just picked up a full size Sig p320 in 9mm for USPSA and I love that damn thing. Highly recommend.


----------

